# Gel Coat Repair



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You could do the job yourself using epoxy.
Wouldn't have to flip the boat as long as you don't mind
wearing full face protection and working under the hull.
It's going to be an awful lot of sanding and filling.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

It's pretty hard to offer an opinion for the repair without seeing it first hand. Even pictures won't show enough to make an accurate assessment. Refinishing the bottom while on the trailer is not the most ideal but doable. Stands would make it easier. I've done it both ways. Let's just say, you don't "flip" a 36'r 


First you have to decide if you want to gel coat or paint.

If you use epoxy, you will have to paint.

Like anything else, it really isn't that hard if your used to working with the materials and it also has a learning curve if you want to do it yourself.  The quality of the finished product is mostly dependent on the prep. 

You have a couple of options.  

First would be to seek out a local company to do the repair.  I'm sure your area supports a number of qualified shops.  I would seek one that is very busy. 

The second option would be to do the work yourself.  If you choose this route, seek out a local material supplier that handles a full line of fiberglass products.  They will normally offer good advice for the application and will be familiar with the products they carry.  Keep in mind that by the time you buy or rent the tools to do the job, the savings will most likely diminish unless your a tool junky like myself.  Also, the consumable shop supplies will eat you alive.  Those that do this for a living buy in volume from multiple sources to keep overhead down. 

TSS


----------

